# This man was filming the sea suddenly I could not believe what I was seeing | trending bucket



## Robert59 (Dec 18, 2020)

This man was filming the sea suddenly I could not believe what I was seeing | trending bucket​


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 18, 2020)

A make me feel good video!

Just crazy why the dolphins came into such shallow water and allowed themselves to wash-up on the shore.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 18, 2020)

*I wonder if they were looking for food or running from something...*


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2020)

Awwww, Bless their hearts.
Thank you for sharing this Robert59


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 19, 2020)

Wow. Is that something that happens often?  I’ve never seen anything like it before!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2020)

I read about this, but it's the first I've seen the video.. just fantastic.... thanks for sharing Robert...


----------



## Lara (Dec 19, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> ..Just crazy why the dolphins came into such shallow water...


What dolphins? I just saw a lot of strong, brave, caring men! Where is that??


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 19, 2020)

Glad it took place when people where there to help the dolphins.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 19, 2020)

Lara said:


> What dolphins? I just saw a lot of strong, brave, caring men! Where is that??


LOL!

Could it be, Lara's, hormones are running a little wild?


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 19, 2020)

This is nothing new. Dolphins have long beached themselves and science can't conclude why. Some suspect it is better to leave them die when the beach because it is more in line with nature and man should not interfere. There are many theories on this behavior but still only theories.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 19, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> This is nothing new. Dolphins have long beached themselves and science can't conclude why. Some suspect it is better to leave them die when the beach because it is more in line with nature and man should not interfere. There are many theories on this behavior but still only theories.


Would be so gut-wrenching to just stand there and do nothing while watching the poor things suffocate.

I couldn't do it, I'd have to intervene.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 19, 2020)

I was giving thought as to why this happened and happens, and once scenario I came up relates to the group leaders in the pod, where the dolphins in the front are either chasing something or through play, they lose focus, and with so many other dolphins right behind them, the front-running group get's pushed too far into the shallows.


----------



## Jules (Dec 19, 2020)

Where was this? Glad that all those strong young men were around.


----------



## Lara (Dec 19, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I was giving thought as to why this happened and happens, and one scenario I came up relates to the group leaders in the pod, where the dolphins in the front are either chasing something or through play, they lose focus, and with so many other dolphins right behind them, the front-running group get's pushed too far into the shallows.


A slightly different scenario comes from FloridaWildlife.org saying, "If one member of the *group* is sick or in trouble, its distress calls can cause the other members to follow it to the *beach*, resulting in a mass stranding. Killer *whales* sometimes intentionally *beach themselves* to hunt for shoreline seals. They then wait for waves to help get back to sea." 

Florida Wildlife says its far less common for dolphins to beach themselves than whales.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 19, 2020)

Lara said:


> A slightly different scenario comes from FloridaWildlife.org saying, "If one member of the *group* is sick or in trouble, its distress calls can cause the other members to follow it to the *beach*, resulting in a mass stranding. Killer *whales* sometimes intentionally *beach themselves* to hunt for shoreline seals. They then wait for waves to help get back to sea."
> 
> Florida Wildlife says its far less common for dolphins to beach themselves than whales.


Interesting!!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 20, 2020)

Our oceans are ecologically out of balance because of global warming and pollution.  That is one possible reason for this.  I had a friend in Australia who helped with something like this about 15 years ago or thereabouts.


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian (Dec 28, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> *I wonder if they were looking for food or running from something...*


My first thought was I bet something was after them.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 11, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I was giving thought as to why this happened and happens, and once scenario I came up relates to the group leaders in the pod, where the dolphins in the front are either chasing something or through play, they lose focus, and with so many other dolphins right behind them, the front-running group get's pushed too far into the shallows.


late comment, but...the fact that they swam back out to sea rather than return to the beach hints that beaching themselves was not the intention.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 11, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> This is nothing new. Dolphins have long beached themselves and science can't conclude why. Some suspect it is better to leave them die when the beach because it is more in line with nature and man should not interfere. There are many theories on this behavior but still only theories.


I have heard this too and have wondered about it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 11, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> late comment, but...the fact that they swam back out to sea rather than return to the beach hints that beaching themselves was not the intention.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 11, 2021)

There is a place on the sth coast of Western Australia called Monkey Mia where the wild dolphins come in to the shallow water several times a day and people can feed them. The number of visitors is strictly controlled by the wildlife staff. If I had a bucket list, this would be close to the top.

Monkey Mia - Bing video


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 11, 2021)

Wow! Good thing those men were there to get them back out to sea.  Bless them.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 14, 2021)

Once I saw a video of two divers freeing a dolphin that was trapped under water in a large fishing net. Definitely a feel good video.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 14, 2021)

Lara said:


> What dolphins? I just saw a lot of strong, brave, caring men! Where is that??


And I viewed a man taking off his shorts!


----------



## Keesha (Jan 14, 2021)

What a feel good video. It’s so nice seeing humans interacting with nature in positive ways. 
So heart warming.


----------



## Dana (Jan 22, 2021)

Thank you Robert59 for such a wonderful video with a happy ending. I was on the edge of my seat. We have many whales beaching themselves along the Australian coast and many do not end so well. I adore dolphins!


----------

